# qualifactions attested



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

what is the process for getting your qualifications attested searched every where for answers thanks and does anybody know if xbox online is compatiable with irl/uk playing cod waw thanks again


----------



## CarolineH (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi,
Not sure how much help this is but we got our uni degree certs attested before we came out (last month) 
We used a company in the UK called Ross Consular Services (they are on the internet). The process required was to have the certs notarised by a Notary Public in the UK , then legalised by the Foreign and Commonwealth office and finally attested by the UAE embassy in London.
It may be worth contacting them online and asking if they can help you out at all?They provided a good service for us
Caroline


----------



## paulg0170 (Oct 20, 2008)

CarolineH said:


> Hi,
> Not sure how much help this is but we got our uni degree certs attested before we came out (last month)
> We used a company in the UK called Ross Consular Services (they are on the internet). The process required was to have the certs notarised by a Notary Public in the UK , then legalised by the Foreign and Commonwealth office and finally attested by the UAE embassy in London.
> It may be worth contacting them online and asking if they can help you out at all?They provided a good service for us
> Caroline


they are a rip off, 256 quid for a cert. Just send the origional to the FOC at Milton keynes if your in the U.K and then when you get it back stamped send it to the UAE embassy in London for legalisation. It costs altogether about 50 quid. and takes about 1 week.


----------



## CarolineH (Nov 12, 2008)

paulg0170 said:


> they are a rip off, 256 quid for a cert. Just send the origional to the FOC at Milton keynes if your in the U.K and then when you get it back stamped send it to the UAE embassy in London for legalisation. It costs altogether about 50 quid. and takes about 1 week.


i guess as we didn't have to pay we weren't that bothered - it was just nice to have someone look after the process from start to finish, especially as we were so busy with packing etc. but looking at their costs vs doing it yourself, you certainly have a point!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

paulg0170 said:


> they are a rip off, 256 quid for a cert. Just send the origional to the FOC at Milton keynes if your in the U.K and then when you get it back stamped send it to the UAE embassy in London for legalisation. It costs altogether about 50 quid. and takes about 1 week.


whats foc (free of charge) i have city in guilds+advanced city guilds+diploma


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> whats foc (free of charge) i have city in guilds+advanced city guilds+diploma


Foreign and Commonwealth Office! You only need to attest your cert for your highest qualification. Ask your employer before you do - certain jobs do not require this process to be done and it will all depend on your job title! If you not need this done, then don't waste the money!


----------



## zebedee (Oct 14, 2008)

where is your diploma from? if its form an irish college you will need the department of foreign affairs to legalise it, the british FCO will not be able to. there are foreign affairs offices in dublin and on south mall, cork.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There was a thread a few weeks ago which explained the process for Irish qualifications. Try and search for it and it'll give you a better idea of what needs to be done. I think that the only step that is carried out in the UK is the attestation of your cert by the UAE Embassy. Everything else, as said by Zebedee, needs to be done in Ireland.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> There was a thread a few weeks ago which explained the process for Irish qualifications. Try and search for it and it'll give you a better idea of what needs to be done. I think that the only step that is carried out in the UK is the attestation of your cert by the UAE Embassy. Everything else, as said by Zebedee, needs to be done in Ireland.


its crawley instute of technology in uk im now based in ireland have been 15 years thanks for your help


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

*Xbox live*

I have xbox live here, the connection is not that great but still works fine, used a wired connection, wireless would be slower i think.

also if you have CALL OF DUTY 4 dont bring it in with case, its banned here, stick it in your machine and bring it over!!! - im not saying i did that but seems like a good idea....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> its crawley instute of technology in uk im now based in ireland have been 15 years thanks for your help



In that case, you need to have it legalised by a UK Notary, then forward it to FCO and finally to UAE Embassy! Some notaries will do everything for you. I got quoted 100 pounds + VAT per doc + notary fee, FCO fee + UAE Embassy fee! That was back in June though so not sure what it would cost right now.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

marc said:


> I have xbox live here, the connection is not that great but still works fine, used a wired connection, wireless would be slower i think.
> 
> also if you have CALL OF DUTY 4 dont bring it in with case, its banned here, stick it in your machine and bring it over!!! - im not saying i did that but seems like a good idea....


are you not playing cod5 waw and can you connect to players uk and us thanks ps gamertag is wellard666 send a freind request thanks


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah im going to buy cod waw any day now, went to mall but sold out, yeah it connects with all my friends back in UK and across to US, will add you once i go back on!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Foreign and Commonwealth Office! You only need to attest your cert for your highest qualification. Ask your employer before you do - certain jobs do not require this process to be done and it will all depend on your job title! If you not need this done, then don't waste the money!


Yup! Also the attestation isn't of any importance for Jafza (free zones, Media City, Internet city, Jeb Ali) business as only the municipality of Dubai requires attestations of your degree for position, meaning business outside of the Free Zones

-Joey


----------

